
Ask HN: Any Kubernetes Project ideas for solving a real problem? - sarathyweb
If you&#x27;re using Kubernetes in production, what&#x27;s your major issue?
For my U.G final year project, I&#x27;m thinking of solving a problem in Kubernetes. If you have any suggestions on a particular problem to be solved, please kindly let me know<p>Thank you and have a good life
======
zoobab
Precache the images in use on all nodes of the cluster, so that respawn is
faster, especially for large images

~~~
sarathyweb
Thanks for your suggestion

